# About to bring home my new puppy



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm Breanna. I'm delighted to have found this forum. I'm bringing home my new Havanese puppy the first week of February. I've been reading about these dogs for months, just devouring all the information I can find. 

My profile picture is of my little guy at 7 weeks. He'll be 11 weeks when I bring him home. I have been just quivering with excitement since I went to pick him out at the breeder's house two weeks ago. I'm looking for all the advice I can get about how to train him, any issues to watch out for, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:whoo: 

So happy to have another puppy to watch! Everyone here loves photos so post as many as you can. Your profile photo didn't show up. Where are you from? Have you bought all of your "puppy stuff" yet? 

WELCOME! You'll get tons of great advice from the knowledgeable people here!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Breanna and :welcome: to the forum! You little one looks so cute! Do you have any other pictures to post? Profile pics are so small...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Breanna.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Breanna! I love your name, too--it's the same as my daughter's!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable. Do you have a name picked put yet??

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the welcome!

I think I'm going to name him Meepo. I fixed my profile pic so it would actually show up under my name 

Here's more pictures. My breeder's camera is a little iffy, so they're not the greatest. He's way cuter in real life!

The last picture has him with his sisters and mom in their ex-pen.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome. He is adorable


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and you will find lots of good info here and lots of love, laughs and great people. Your puppy looks so much like my Simba who I think is adorable!!! Can't wait to watch your puppy grow!! Pictures, pictures and more pictures after you get him.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ooooh you are so lucky!*

What a little doll! you are sure in the right place, cuz we love puppy pics!
Welcome home!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Breanna!! Your little guy could not be cuter and you will learn so much about how to care for him on this forum. Cannot wait until Meepo comes home!


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

I am seriously counting down the hours at this point. Just a little over a week...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie! You get to shop for all the fun puppy stuff!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome, Breanna!:welcome:

Your little guy is so cute. Keep the pictures coming when he comes home. I'm sure you can't wait.
Gina


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

WELCOME Breanna & Meepo!!!!!!!!!!! He is sooooo adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome! That is one really cute puppy!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome Breanna. Meepo is the cutest!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Breanna! Meepo is a very cute name. You sound EXACTLY like me just a few weeks ago and let me tell you... you're in for a treat!

I have to warn you though, it's not smooth sailing from the moment you get your puppy. I definitely had a lot of picture-perfect images in my head but Mochi was so much work the first few days. I was stressed and worried and felt like I an awful awful mommy. I just want to warn you ahead of time and to let you know that it will all get better. If you don't hit any rough patches, then you are incredibly lucky!! Be sure to post more pictures when you get Meepo


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome Breanna and little Meepo. He is so cute. 
I live in Redmond and have Max and Bessie. There are a few other
forum members in the area too. Please let me know if you need any help.
I do have an ex-pen if you need one and also a create.
Paula


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Meepo is a handsome puppy!
You'll both have so much fun together!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome! Your baby is so cute.
I bet you are counting the moments.

Meepo looks like my Cali did as a puppy.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome Briana and congratulations on Meepo. He is adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome and what a little sweetie Meepo is.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie, welcome to the forum hopefully we can help keep you busy till your little one comes home.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Breanna, Welcome! :welcome: What a little cutie you are getting!! I love the photo of Meepo standing up next to his littermates. You are in for the best time of your life! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Breanna and Meepo! He's a sweetie and we'll look forward to hearing all about him when he comes home to you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is one cute puppy, but then again, his mama produced a beautiful litter. Congratulations and can't wait to hear and see more once he comes home. Counting down right along with you.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome Breanna and Meepo! New puppies are so much fun, but a lot of work. You are fortunate that you found the forum before you bring him home. I probably caused Cuba unnecessary grief out of not knowing what to do. For example, his crate was in the kitchen and I thought I would have him sleep there overnight as I was crate traning. I was always trying to get up early enough to take him out before he pooped in his crate and knocked it onto the floor (he was a creative little one). On the forum I learned that if I kept his crate in my bedroom, he would wake me up when he had to go and it worked!


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweetlotus - that's exactly why I'm so happy to have found this forum. Virtually everywhere else only tells you the general highlights of the breed. The really useful stuff is real people who have been there.

Paula - I would love to get together with you. I'll send you a PM.

Esperanita - Thanks for the advice. I'll either put his crate in my bedroom or sleep on the couch next to him (depending on whether my husband will be woken or not lol). Although my husband did say he might take on the job of taking him out in the night since he sleeps so much more lightly.

Thank you so much for all the welcomes.


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Welcome!!*

Congrats on your new family member! They are lots of work at first, but so adorable. I just love my Rocco. (I think the Ex-Pen is a lifesaver btw).

Michelle and Rocco


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Meepo will be here before you know it....and we EXPECT lots of pics! :biggrin1:


----------

